# GLS Test'n [email protected] Al's Jungle Park Thurs. 11/21/13



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Test and Tune open track @6:15 PM. Bring pancakes


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

MMMMM I like Pancakes!

Tom


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

I will pack up the butter and syrup, agree Mmmmm Pancakes. :dude:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tnt*

ill be there see you there.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Me too, I need it.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Not going to make it after all getting over the flu,feels like a bad hangover without the drunk!:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hope you're feeling better, Rick. At least well enough to get in some quality bench time before Sunday.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the track time and driving tips. See ya :dude:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey Chris I can give you driving tip, don't come out of the slot. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Steelix_70 said:


> Hey Chris I can give you driving tip, don't come out of the slot.
> 
> Slow Ed


Thats not a problem, picking up extra speed in the corners now becomes your problem, you will see when your trying to catch me, lol :dude:


----------

